

2010 Living Planet Report - We're quickly outgrowing our planet - nphase
http://wwf.panda.org/about_our_earth/all_publications/living_planet_report/me_and_my_planet/footprint_scenarios/

======
nphase
Actual report is here:
[http://wwf.panda.org/about_our_earth/all_publications/living...](http://wwf.panda.org/about_our_earth/all_publications/living_planet_report/2010_lpr/)

